
Programming Books You Wish You Read Earlier - techtor
https://medium.com/zero-equals-false/programming-books-you-wish-you-read-earlier-1066ce29cd9d
======
breadandcrumbel
Anyone here read any of the books in the list?

I read 'The Essence of Software Engineering'

Would love to hear recommendations actually for books related to the basics of
Machine learning

------
masonic
All book links are Amazon affiliate links (tag=zeroequalsfal-20).

